# Emergency vet appointment



## Jordan-UK (Apr 27, 2020)

We’ve had a new flock of bantams just shy of 3 weeks - around a week and a half ago we noticed respiratory issues in the cockerel. Baring in mind the cockerel was already noticeably smaller and weaker than the hens. Additional to this, we bought 4 bantams around a month before who we’ve kept separated. 

Advice from our allotment chairman was to give diluted antibiotic - he seemed to get a little better but deteriorated the last two days. 

we managed to travel for an exotic vet to see him, they stated due to stunted growth and respiratory infection, he is very unlikely to make it. On top of this because of the stunted growth, his rib cage hadn’t formed properly and has issues with his feet (which we were in aware of due to being new owners) - we decided to let the vet put him down after his advice - he was more of a pet than anything so it felt the right thing to do in most humane way. 

We’ve now paid for antibiotics for our other 7 birds to be treated - is this a common thing? I feel a little in the dark with all of this due to being new owners. I feel awful that we had to put him down but he really was suffering - he was half the size of the hens who we believe were all the same age. I know deep down it was the right thing but it’s quite heart breaking to whiteness. 

Any advice or similar experience would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, Jordan & Ricky


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have these small creatures in our lives and chances are very high we will have to face decisions like the one you had to make. It never gets easier and it seems to hurt more when they're so young like your little guy. 

The only certain way to know what it is that might have been was to have a necropsy done on him. They could have tested what the respiratory problem was. Viral or bacterial? Or birth defect.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

So sorry to hear.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss, we've all been there and know what you are feeling. I feel that you did the right thing, birth defects are not common but also not rare at the same time. None of us wants our birds to suffer.


----------

